# .50 cal steel ball, spruce grouse



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

This spruce chicken was shot in the head with a .50 cal steel ball bearing from about 35 feet. The double theraband gold and a dandy slingshot from a+ slingshots took off half its head. it was lights out on impact. I thought I had my gopro camera running but sadly it wasn't. this was the closest shot I've gotten with a slingshot. I was proud because it was a perfect stalk up to the bird and the shot was so close and clean but sad when I found out there was no footage.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shot !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! You are certainly knocking a hole in the local grouse population.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The bag limit is 6 per day. My hunt is just a short walk, less than a mile so there are plenty grouse  The soup has got to be one of my favorite dishes so every bird is happily harvested


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nicholson said:


> This spruce chicken was shot in the head with a .50 cal steel ball bearing from about 35 feet. The double theraband gold and a dandy slingshot from a+ slingshots took off half its head. it was lights out on impact. I thought I had my gopro camera running but sadly it wasn't. this was the closest shot I've gotten with a slingshot. I was proud because it was a perfect stalk up to the bird and the shot was so close and clean but sad when I found out there was no footage.


Don't you hate when you get the good shots on video to find out you did not get it.

Good shot also.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Dang that stinks the video didn't take. Good shooting though.


----------

